# Elk in Ogemaw County, MI?



## thanis (Jul 25, 2009)

*Do elk bulls / cows ever bugle at 2AM? Maybe not to mate, but challenge a threat?*

*Do elk run faster then white tail?*

*Also, in hindsight, if it was an elk, good thing I was unloaded at the time (was on the porch, headed in for church) as it would have been poaching, right?*

In a different thread (I can't post URLs yet) I was wondering if I observed a doe mule deer in Mid-MI back on *Sunday morning, between 10:00 AM to to 10:45 AM, on 11/16/08, in Ogemaw County, MI*.

In that thread, someone suggested elk. At first I doubted this option. Now I've been shown a few more pictures of elk, and some don't all have large snouts and can turn much lighter, along with an almost white tail. While I did not pay close attention to the tail, I don't think it had mule deer ears, and it did not take bounding leaps or run by stotting.

I had also mentioned in the post that the doe (cow?) I observed ran fast. I was informed today that elk run 10 or so mph faster than a white tail. In Oscoda MI, just north of Ogemaw, there are Elk Hunts. Ogemaw is closed to Elk hunting.

Then I remembered a noise my nephew and I heard (really loud) when we were putting out a campfire around 2 AM on 07/05/09 (30 or so feet away from where I observed the doe / cow on 11/16/08). The noise was made three times. On the second time I responded, making a noise like someone having relations, I know immature, but I thought I was being messed with. I did get a response, and it changed the third time. I forgot about it, but you have to understand, we figured someone was messing with us (cousins do that to us city-folk). I don't get to hunt much, and have never considered elk hunting, and never watched elk related hunting shows. I've been watchuing the sportsman / outdoor channel, and I think I heard elk bugling. 

So here are a few questions I hope someone with more experience could confirm:

*Do elk bulls / cows ever bugle at 2AM? Maybe not to mate, but challenge a threat?*

*Do elk run faster then white tail?*

*Also, in hindsight, if it was an elk, good thing I was unloaded at the time (was on the porch, headed in for church) as it would have been poaching, right?*

*Based on the responses (and after I have my nephew hear an elk bugle), I think I may post a sighting with the MI DNR.*


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I know elk have been seen as far south as Gladwin.

Griff


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

There are no elk hunts in the town/township of Oscoda. There may be hunts in Oscoda County...the town/township of Oscoda is in Iosco County. Many people get this confused.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've seen elk tracks about two miles north of the Oscoda Montmorency county line in Montmorency, north side of Co Rd 612.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I wouldn't doubt it for a second that you seen an elk in Ogemaw Co.....I grew up by Auburn, and I recall there being a bull elk around the 8 mile/Midland road area around 1992. I can also tell you that yes, they bugle at 2am...the cows also make their noises...I work right next to a game ranch and hear them at all hours of the day/night and all months of the year. Also, belonging to Canada Creek Ranch in Atlanta (Elk Capital of MI) I've had the privelage of hearing/observing elk my whole life. Majestic animals they are... 

Fishonjr


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

yep, about that same year 1992? there was one spotted here near st,charles

The dnr tried to deny it but there was 30 some cars parked on the rd watching it in a feild


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I saw one in Misaukee county.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've heard elk bugling type noises at 2AM, but upon investigation it turned out to be one of the indigenous women folk. :lol:


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Elk in Ogemaw...would'nt doubt it for a second..


----------



## thanis (Jul 25, 2009)

Do they run faster than white-tail?


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

thanis said:


> Do they run faster than white-tail?


According to this chart yes.
http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0004737.html

They even clocked a 3 toed sloth.


mike


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Michigan Mike said:


> They even clocked a 3 toed sloth.
> :
> mike


Do they have those in Ogemaw County too?


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Do they have those in Ogemaw County too?


Hit ladies night at the bar and find out for yourself.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Spartan88 said:


> Hit ladies night at the bar and find out for yourself.


I should have seen that one coming...........:lol:


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

I wouldn't doubt there are elk in Ogemaw county... however, the bugling that you think you may have heard... could have come from an elk farm... i know of at least 2 in Ogemaw county... the bugle can carry for miles depending on the weather...

That also could call elk in from surounding areas.... if it was heard...

Clyde


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

There are at least two game ranches that I know of in Ogemaw County that have elk


----------



## thanis (Jul 25, 2009)

Nephew (16 year old) and I listened to Elk bugle, and he said it does sound about right. So I told his father (my oldest brother). 

Then he and my other brother (both older then me) told me 5+ years ago my oldest brother observed a buck that was behind a group of white-tail (so farther away) that just towered over the other deer. They checked the tracks, and it was much larger.

I imagine my whole family sounds like a bunch of rookies, but only hunting we have done is some bird (was my father's favorite was pheasant and quail, we tagged along, but did not gain traction like deer hunting), turkey, rabbit, and a good deal of white-tail. We just never considered an elk possibility.

So it looks like my family's acreage has elk on it.



Wildwood_Deckers said:


> I wouldn't doubt there are elk in Ogemaw county... however, the bugling that you think you may have heard... could have come from an elk farm... i know of at least 2 in Ogemaw county... the bugle can carry for miles depending on the weather...That also could call elk in from surounding areas.... if it was heard...
> 
> Clyde





foxriver6 said:


> There are at least two game ranches that I know of in Ogemaw County that have elk


You both could be right, and I'm an absolute novice when it comes to elk bugling, but I don't think this was an echo, or distant noise. It sounds like elk bugling (confirmed experience with my nephew). This noise was around 75-100 yards away, the entire family acreage is higher up then the surrounding properties, it came from a flat piece of property (30 acres of that 80 acre). Other than a screeching owl, I've never heard anything that loud. A loon call was not ever close in volume.


----------



## thanis (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. Here is the report I sent to the DNR:

I'm a novice hunter, and was not aware elks were in Ogemaw County. It was flushed out of the woods while another hunter was tagging a deer. The elk cow was running with a white-tail doe. They noticed me, and the elk was faster and outdistanced the white-tail. I don't know if it was mature, but it was longer and much thicker looking than the white-tail, and different fur. 

I've been trying to figure out what it was, as there was something very different about it compared to the deer I&#8217;m use to seeing. I have been asking more experienced hunters if it could be a mule deer, maybe loose from a private farm, or a hybrid. The ears were different, along with the fur color / pattern than a white-tail, but I did not pay close enough attention to the tail. It all happened very fast. I was informed this was most likely a flawed possibility, due to escape behaviors of hybrids and that I did not observe stotting.

Several people suggested elk. In the last few days, I heard examples of elk bugling, and it reminded of an event on 07/05/09 around 2AM in the same area as my sighting. My nephew and I heard an elk bugling. At the time, I did not know what it was, but it was very loud and close. I had my nephew listen to a sample of elk calls, and he agreed what we heard on 07/05/09 sounded like elk bugling.

This then lead to a conversation with my brothers. My nephew&#8217;s father, 5+ years ago, during deer rifle season, observed, near my elk cow sighting, what he thought was a large buck, walking behind a group of white-tail. He states that it towered over the other deer. Later that day, my brothers looked at the tracks, and it confirmed the size difference. In hindsight, this could have been an elk bull.

I imagine we seem like rookies. We have done a great deal of white-tail hunting in the same area. We just never considered an elk possibility. I can&#8217;t be 100% sure, and know most of what I am sharing is circumstantial. Wanted to pass on what I could, and hope this information is helpful to the DNR.

Since observation can include both sight and sound, I&#8217;m going to complete a report for both 11/16/08, and 07/05/09. 

Observed visually, Elk Cow, Sunday morning, 11/16/08 between 10:00 AM to 10:45 AM. 

Observed the bugling, of an Elk Bull, Sunday morning, 07/05/09 (it could have been 07/04/09) around 2:00 AM.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

thanis- Just so you know, the DNR can't do anything with your report. They need definite hard proof. Photos, scat, that type of stuff. I'm not saying you did the wrong thing by reporting it, it's just not any use to them. I carry a point & shoot camera with me every time I go in the woods. You never know when a cougar may pop out. :lol:


----------



## thanis (Jul 25, 2009)

QuakrTrakr said:


> thanis- Just so you know, the DNR can't do anything with your report. They need definite hard proof. Photos, scat, that type of stuff. I'm not saying you did the wrong thing by reporting it, it's just not any use to them. I carry a point & shoot camera with me every time I go in the woods. You never know when a cougar may pop out. :lol:


Well, "...can't do anything..." is not the same as unconfirmed reports. As far as offical reports, I hear ya. I'm sure many people who see black cougars and the north american apes file reports with as much. I figure my elk observations might be helpful to someone, even if circumstantial and lacking in hard evidence.

I think at the very least, they might want to put together reports warning white-tail hunters there is an increasing possibility. Been many years (100 +/-) since elk were in that area, and hunters with a lifetime of experience have only encountered white-tail. Sure it is the hunter's responsibility, but poaching charges don't sound fun or fair for some hunter just trying to follow the rules.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

Personally, it sounds like you are reaching a bit too far for answers. It's certainly not impossible that there is an elk in Ogemaw, but I still say one (or more as you are speculating) staying on your property is improbable.

First, mule deer and elk look almost nothing alike. If at first you mistook the deer for a muley, and now think it might me an elk, an animal which grows to 2-3 times the size of a mule deer and 3-4 times as large as a whitetail, I have to remain skeptical.

And as far as I know, elk only bugle during the rut. Even if they do in fact bugle year round, i find it difficult to believe the one time you heard it was at 2 A.M. in the middle of summer.

Again, its certainly possible that an elk made it that far (not all that far actually) but it sounds more like you want to believe you have elk around rather than actually confirming that you saw one.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

redwingsdude said:


> Personally, it sounds like you are reaching a bit too far for answers. It's certainly not impossible that there is an elk in Ogemaw, but I still say one (or more as you are speculating) staying on your property is improbable.
> 
> First, mule deer and elk look almost nothing alike. If at first you mistook the deer for a muley, and now think it might me an elk, an animal which grows to 2-3 times the size of a mule deer and 3-4 times as large as a whitetail, I have to remain skeptical.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I didn't want to yelled at again. Maybe someone was blowing an elk call. I've seen many people with too much to drink decide to get their calls out at 2am. That's when the bars close.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I've seen many people with too much to drink decide to get their calls out at 2am.


Your Honor, I would like to invoke the 5th Amendment at this time.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Thank you. I didn't want to yelled at again. Maybe someone was blowing an elk call. I've seen many people with too much to drink decide to get their calls out at 2am. That's when the bars close.


When the muley thread came out I suggested someone who 'has done a great deal of whitetail hunting' should know instantly its not a whitetail. Now, an elk? Come on. Trolling....... or in need of an optometrist. ANYONE hunting whitetails in michigan should recognize an elk (even immature) from a whitetail instantly. I also find it hard to believe this 'elk' would happen to be hanging out with whitetails.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Ieatantlers said:


> When the muley thread came out I suggested someone who 'has done a great deal of whitetail hunting' should know instantly its not a whitetail. Now, an elk? Come on. Trolling....... or in need of an optometrist. ANYONE hunting whitetails in michigan should recognize an elk (even immature) from a whitetail instantly. I also find it hard to believe this 'elk' would happen to be hanging out with whitetails.


That's why I said he needed physical proof. So you don't sound like a city boy in the woods for the first time.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Spartan88 said:


> Your Honor, I would like to invoke the 5th Amendment at this time.


Personally, I use my yote calls. :lol: The women in camp freak every time.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Personally, I use my yote calls. :lol: The women in camp freak every time.


Thats a good one, I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## thanis (Jul 25, 2009)

Ieatantlers said:


> When the muley thread came out I suggested someone who 'has done a great deal of whitetail hunting' should know instantly its not a whitetail. Now, an elk? Come on. Trolling....... or in need of an optometrist. ANYONE hunting whitetails in michigan should recognize an elk (even immature) from a whitetail instantly...


My ability to gauge the maturity of every cervidae is limited. My ability to gauge the value of a remark made against me is better. Long ago I have figured out not everyone will share the same beliefs, and more importantly, you can't base you beliefs on only what can be proven on the internet. 

*I** did not come here to be believed, I came looking for a better answer.* Thanks to those who were helpful, found it. As for what you &#8220;think&#8221; having not been there, maybe someday you see it on TV. So it has been written once the great messenger named television has spoken, the clouds will part, and you will share with the world your self-valued conclusion.

I have not watched hunting shows every week for years. I live in the suburbs. Maybe 30 days of the year I get to travel to the place my ancestors hunted and farmed. I&#8217;ve only hunted on the same 80 acres in MI my whole life. 

I search out a few more experienced hunters for advice on what I observed. I see a doe unlike any doe I&#8217;ve ever seen. Up front, I admit my hunting experience is limited. Soon after, a few take it as an opportunity to judge my poor hunting experience (something I clearly already acknowledged). But a few others are kind enough to suggest a few options. I look into those options.

Then here come the &#8220;negative nancys.&#8221; It really would not have mattered how I provided the information, after all, I&#8217;m not a pro-hunter, I don&#8217;t have a picture, or something more. Not that it would matter, they would still have their doubts.

&#8220;*I have realized*&#8221; I encountered elks more than once in Ogemaw in the past year. I&#8217;m sure of what I&#8217;ve heard (99%) and confident what I looked at (80%).


----------



## thanis (Jul 25, 2009)

Ieatantlers said:


> ...I also find it hard to believe this 'elk' would happen to be hanging out with whitetails.


I should have clarified, in both situations (some 5 years ago, along with my experience in 2009) it was not a matter of hanging out. A hunter had shot a deer on the other side of the woods. In both situations, a hunter did not get a perfect shot, and multiple shots were required. Tracking was required. The deer (elk?) were spooked. 



redwingsdude said:


> Personally, it sounds like you are reaching a bit too far for answers. It's certainly not impossible that there is an elk in Ogemaw, but I still say one (or more as you are speculating) staying on your property is improbable...


Can only share my experience. You may need more information, and I respect that, but improbable is not the correct wording. On the contrary, it is probable, just hard to prove. 



redwingsdude said:


> ...First, mule deer and elk look almost nothing alike. If at first you mistook the deer for a muley, and now think it might me an elk, an animal which grows to 2-3 times the size of a mule deer and 3-4 times as large as a whitetail, I have to remain skeptical...


At the time, I had limited experience with mule deer or elk. As for the size, fully mature elk are 3-4 times as large as a whitetail. All I can state is when I observed it running, it was unlike any deer I had seen in the past, oddly shaped, ran fast, and was large. 

If you read over my posts, prior to this thread, I never intented to state I knew what it was. I was just looking for options.



redwingsdude said:


> ...Again, its certainly possible that an elk made it that far (not all that far actually) but it sounds more like you want to believe you have elk around rather than actually confirming that you saw one.


Just sharing my experience. I was there, and all I can state, is I doubt it was a white-tail, and I'm not the only one who has seen it, and has stated it is not a white-tail. What else could it be, other than an elk, in MI, if it is not a white-tail doe? 



redwingsdude said:


> And as far as I know, elk only bugle during the rut. Even if they do in fact bugle year round, i find it difficult to believe the one time you heard it was at 2 A.M. in the middle of summer..





QuakrTrakr said:


> Thank you. I didn't want to yelled at again. Maybe someone was blowing an elk call. I've seen many people with too much to drink decide to get their calls out at 2am. That's when the bars close.


Others, who live near elk farms, have stated they do hear bugle during those times. As a side note, the moon was very bright that night, and I had also heard coyote / wild dog howling deep in, maybe it was spooked toward us. I don't know why it was bugling, only that it was. 

I don't live on the land. This is the first time I've ever heard it (7/2009), and it is interesting, in (11/2008) was the first time I have ever observed a doe like the one I observed, that I believe is an elk cow. 

Given the location of the property, human strangers would be rare. An elk bugle is a unique, and now that I've heard samples, I know what I heard. My family rarely drinks.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Take a deep breath.......... You're taking this wayyyyyyyy to personal.


----------



## thanis (Jul 25, 2009)

Just wanted to mention, we have noticed, in the last few years, a few tracks that were larger than normal, and occasional larger scant and pellet groups. In addition, once while out for a walk, something large was hear cutting through the woods.

I spoke to an uncle, who is 80 years old, who informed me that while hunting on the property, he once observed an Elk cow (many years ago, mid- 1970s). It was a few years before several trees (maybe 20 acres) were cut down. Since then, another Uncle (in his 60s) took it upon himself to replant trees. What once was a thick with popple woods is now thick again with spruce and popple. In addition, the field once used for potatoes are now thick with popple. 

I acknowledge, all circumstantial, but now that we are looking for them, maybe we will be able to get more proof. I&#8217;ve never tried before, but I think this fall, I&#8217;ll try elk calls in the valley. As long as it is not illegal without a permit. 

*Is it illegal to call elk without a permit?* 



PS - 



QuakrTrakr said:


> Take a deep breath.......... You're taking this wayyyyyyyy to personal.


With the exception on Ieatantlers, I don&#8217;t have a problem with anyone&#8217;s post, and even in Ieatantlers case, I'm not personally insulted, just letting him know I already have an opinion, my own. I'm not looking for approval from someone who was not there, just help as to options I may have missed.

Opinion is a belief that may or may not be backed up with evidence, but which cannot be proved with that evidence. No one is going to be able to prove I'm wrong or right. Not the goal.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

No, it's not illegal.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

No, it's not illegal. Why not put a trail camera over a food source? I know every critter in the county over my food plots.

Sorry for the double post. AT&T sucks.


----------



## thanis (Jul 25, 2009)

QuakrTrakr said:


> No, it's not illegal. Why not put a trail camera over a food source? I know every critter in the county over my food plots...


A trail camera is a great idea.


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

thanis said:


> Ive never tried before, but I think this fall, Ill try elk calls in the valley. As long as it is not illegal without a permit. [/FONT]
> 
> *Is it illegal to call elk without a permit?*


I'm guessing you would be using a bugle like the one you heard right? Bugles are made by bulls, and bugling to a single cow elk might not bring you the results you want. Cows have much quieter "mews" which I've only seen to be effective at fairly close range, and these are typically used to attract bulls during the rut.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I posted my response in a serious manner. If a person is hunting in an area that may have elk and deer coexisting, and that person can not distinguish between the two, that person should not be hunting. It happens once every few years. A person blasts an elk "Oh I thought it was a deer"- and there are huge ramifications. I'm sure it happens 10x as much and its never reported. Its like taking the bear i.d. test in some western states. If you are hunting an animal and can't 100% identify it, you shouldn't be hunting. Same goes for waterfowl. I strongly believe there should be a waterfowl i.d. test before getting a waterfowl stamp- but that's a whole other issue- and 100X more complex than i.d.ing a deer vs. elk. In michigan where every elk means possibly one more tag for a lucky hunter- incidental kills should be zero, making animal identification a very important issue. It shouldn't be taken lightly when a person can't tell the difference between an elk and deer instantly when they are out in the field hunting. Apparently that is the issue here, since you had a clear look at what you now believe to be an elk- and couldn't identify it.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

thanis said:


> *Also, in hindsight, if it was an elk, good thing I was unloaded at the time (was on the porch, headed in for church) as it would have been poaching, right?*


Not to mention, I never understood this question? Its not like you can just go out and shoot elk cause people don't believe they are there. I hope that wasn't your intent.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

BILLINGS - A New York hunter may be feeling a bit sheepish after mistaking a feral llama in Paradise Valley for a Rocky Mountain elk, but he apparently did not violate any laws.

Rusty Saunders, of Fort Edward, N.Y., called a Fish, Wildlife and Parks warden in Livingston in November to turn himself in after shooting the llama, according to Mel Frost, FWP information officer in Bozeman.

Since FWP does not deal with livestock shootings, they immediately turned the investigation over to the Montana Department of Livestock.
After investigating, the Livestock Department turned the matter over to Park County authorities without issuing any citations.

&#8220;We don&#8217;t have any statute to prevent that kind of thing,&#8221; said Steve Merritt, information officer for the Livestock Department in Helena.

A telephone call to the Park County sheriff was not immediately returned.

Photos that the Livestock Department took during its investigation showed the dark brown and black llama gutted and lying in the back of a red pickup truck. The photos included a shot of Saunders&#8217; notched 2008 elk tag, dated Nov. 18. Somehow, the photos ended up circulating through e-mails, trekking across the nation and even north of the border into Canada.


http://www.missoulian.com/articles/2009/01/14/bnews/br53.txt


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

Come on guys. I know if I see an animal I can't identify, I make sure to shoot it dead so I can be sure. 

I too thought of the llama story. :lol:


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

And that thing looks a lot more like an elk than a whitetail.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Here's another case of misidentity.


----------



## thanis (Jul 25, 2009)

Ieatantlers said:


> I posted my response in a serious manner. If a person is hunting in an area that may have elk and deer coexisting, and that person can not distinguish between the two, that person should not be hunting. It happens once every few years. A person blasts an elk "Oh I thought it was a deer"- and there are huge ramifications. I'm sure it happens 10x as much and its never reported. Its like taking the bear i.d. test in some western states. If you are hunting an animal and can't 100% identify it, you shouldn't be hunting. Same goes for waterfowl. I strongly believe there should be a waterfowl i.d. test before getting a waterfowl stamp- but that's a whole other issue- and 100X more complex than i.d.ing a deer vs. elk. In michigan where every elk means possibly one more tag for a lucky hunter- incidental kills should be zero, making animal identification a very important issue. It shouldn't be taken lightly when a person can't tell the difference between an elk and deer instantly when they are out in the field hunting. Apparently that is the issue here, since you had a clear look at what you now believe to be an elk- and couldn't identify it.


Ieatantlers, 

As I stated, I can't really be upset with what you have stated, only that in previous posts, you were more concerned with judgement and passing on an opinion then just trying to help me identify something.

I fully agree with you concerning it being the hunter's responsibility, as I stated:


thanis said:


> ...Sure it is the hunter's responsibility, but poaching charges don't sound fun or fair for some hunter just trying to follow the rules.


I have been to elk farms (25+ years ago), I have heard elk calls on hunting shows, I did not think of it, because no one EVER shared with me the possibility. 

Since I've shared my thoughs with others who hunt on nearby properties, who live on those properties, I have been flat laughed at. Like I'm suggested I've seen bigfoot. They just don't consider elk to be a possibility (some have suggested mule deer hybrid, and discount anything I share about escape behaviors). The conversation ends with a hunters with 50+ years experience telling me I heard a loon or just observed a big doe. Then, only to be called back each time with a "...you know what, I did see X..." or "...I mentioned this to Y and they mentioned they never considered elk but Z happened..."

I'm not proud I could not identify an elk, or know an elk call. But at the same time, I was observing something running, it could have been another continent's big-game calling in my back yard, I just would have not considered elk (and apparently, many others would have not thought it likely). 



thanis said:


> *...**Also, in hindsight, if it was an elk, good thing I was unloaded at the time (was on the porch, headed in for church) as it would have been poaching, right?*...





Ieatantlers said:


> Not to mention, I never understood this question? Its not like you can just go out and shoot elk cause people don't believe they are there. I hope that wasn't your intent.


Not my intent. Not sure even how you could read that as the intent. It was a question with a question mark at the end. Just wondering what the penalty would have been.



Ieatantlers said:


> And that thing looks a lot more like an elk than a whitetail.





Ieatantlers said:


> ...someone who 'has done a great deal of whitetail hunting' should know instantly its not a whitetail...or in need of an optometrist. ANYONE hunting whitetails in michigan should recognize...


No way a llama looks more like an elk than a white-tail, unless there might be a need for an optometrist.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

there have been reports in past years of elk being sighted 3-4 years ago in the summer 5-6 miles south of curran in hoist lakes area and again later in the S/W corner of alcona county near oscoda co, I have never heard of hunters sighting them in the fall in hoist lakes and i think that would be a good area for them to range, it leads me to guess that they are increasing thier summer range area but head back north in the fall JMHO,


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Okay I am just curious since I live in Ogemaw County. I am an implant having grown up in Metamora. My husband has lived in West Branch his entire life. I have asked him about elk being that far south and he can't recall. 

I know we live within a few miles of an elk farm and the bugle does carry. I know you say that you don't think where you seen them can be accessed by too many people. So where exactly are you in Ogemaw County? Just curious....


----------



## thanis (Jul 25, 2009)

kimmy48635 said:


> ...you say that you don't think where you seen them can be accessed by too many people. ....


Sorry, did not notice your post. Not so much that it can't be accessed, but more the number of people who would be doing some fake call at 2 AM. 

Location, near exit 215. Most I want to provide via internet.

PS - I have not observed any other indications since July.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

kimmy48635 said:


> Okay I am just curious since I live in Ogemaw County. I am an implant having grown up in Metamora. My husband has lived in West Branch his entire life. I have asked him about elk being that far south and he can't recall.
> 
> I know we live within a few miles of an elk farm and the bugle does carry. I know you say that you don't think where you seen them can be accessed by too many people. So where exactly are you in Ogemaw County? Just curious....


I grew up there....I did see one that wandered down to the M-33 & M55 area about 15 yrs ago...I went looking for it after I was told about it by one on my bosses. Sure enough right where he said it was hanging out. It was a small bull. We think it was trying to be cozy with one of the local cows in the pasture it was in...


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I saw a cow elk 2 years ago opening day of firearms deer season just outside Glennie, north of F33 and east of 65. no doubt in my mind what it was. she was browsing on some cedar boughs on the edge of a cedar swamp. she ran two does out of the swamp, one of which my brother killed. I haven't seen any since, nor had I saw any prior to that one occurance.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

elk have appeared in Roscommon and Missaukee counties in years past. 1 was poached in Missaukee county years ago. That would be the same distance from elk country as West Branch.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I was hunting in north of Roscommon guessing 10 years ago. A cow elk and her fawn came down through a thicket and appears about 20 yards away. The thing that surprised me is the cow spotted me immediately in my treestand in a pine tree in camo, I didn't move either. She spotted me reared up at her baby and kicked it out of the way so hard it rolled the opposite direction and out of line of sight. Then she followed her young out and away from me.


----------



## michbowhunter819 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have personally have seen elk three times in oscoda county michigan.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

michbowhunter819 said:


> I have personally have seen elk three times in oscoda county michigan.


your up on the south edge of the listed range for the elk, unless you hunt way south of lewiston,,,, as a kid in alcona county I can remember seeing "cow tracks" jumping fences , had alot of debate about those but never saw the source.


----------

